# Crisco CP soap recipe?



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 19, 2007)

I've read here somewhere that it's a nice one for CP newbies.
Does anyone have one to share, please?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

48 ounces shortening (Crisco type - 3# can) 
22 ounces coconut oil 
16 ounces olive oil 
24 oz. cold water 
12 oz. lye 


You can find more recipes at www.millersoap.com


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank you!!!

Stupid newbie question, but can you get coconut oil somewhere local or is that something I'll have to order online?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

you can find a asian market or punjab market.. they will have it


----------



## CPSoaper (Jul 19, 2007)

Walmart carries it as well.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 20, 2007)

Thank you for your answers! 
We have a Walmart nearby, I'll check it out there first! :wink:


----------

